# Slant Front Secretary



## DavidHarms (Feb 25, 2008)

*Kickoff*

I have been a subscriber of Charles Neil's woodworking show (Mastering Woodworking with Charles Neil) since its inception in October of 2009. To this point I really have not had time to follow along with a build; I've put one or two on my bucket list to come back to at some point in time. However, this time I just can't help myself. A project that has been number one on my bucket list for sometime is a slant front secretary. It just so happens that the next project will be just that… *Continue Reading...*


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

DavidHarms said:


> *Kickoff*
> 
> I have been a subscriber of Charles Neil's woodworking show (Mastering Woodworking with Charles Neil) since its inception in October of 2009. To this point I really have not had time to follow along with a build; I've put one or two on my bucket list to come back to at some point in time. However, this time I just can't help myself. A project that has been number one on my bucket list for sometime is a slant front secretary. It just so happens that the next project will be just that… *Continue Reading...*


That's a beauty David!! Good luck on your journey!!


----------



## DavidHarms (Feb 25, 2008)

*Starting the base*

The wood has had time to acclimate well to the shop by now (sure that's my excuse for not starting yet…) 
*Continue Reading...*


----------



## DavidHarms (Feb 25, 2008)

*Base panels glued and processed*

Well, did I get the panels glued up and ready during the week? Ha! of-course not….* Continue Reading...*


----------

